Ask HN: What stack do you use to build a REST API? - reinhardt1053
======
MojoJolo
Before, I use Scala + Finagle. Right now, I really like using Flask for my
REST APIs. It's so lightweight and easy to set up.

I still use Scala though for data / computation intensive code. The setup is
REST API with Flask, add to queue to be dequeue by the Scala worker. I really
like the combination.

------
bliti
Depends on the project needs. Past choices have been Django, Rails, Flask,
Sinatra, Codeigniter, C#, Go, and Java. Every system is different. You
shouldn't try to fix every problem with the same tool. :)

~~~
sehr
I've always been under the impression that Django/Flask and Rails/Sinatra were
more or less the same things but with different languages?

~~~
bliti
They may be used to achieve similar results, but follow different paths. Each
framework has a different philosophy and functionality out of the box, which
may be adjusted to the needs of the project.

------
duhast
Play Framework & Scala

[http://www.playframework.com/](http://www.playframework.com/)

------
sideproject
Laravel PHP [http://laravel.com](http://laravel.com)

------
johnmurch
Node.js, Express.js, MongoDB

------
blcArmadillo
A related question I have for people posting is what authentication scheme
have you used? Did you find it to be a good solution and if not any ideas what
you would use next time?

------
playing_colours
Trying to build now a REST API with Scala's Spray framework. It's not easy to
get into it as there are not a lot of examples. Otherwise I would use Flask.

~~~
Taeram
+1 for Flask

------
iamthephpguy
Restler on a LEMP stack -
[https://github.com/Luracast/Restler](https://github.com/Luracast/Restler)

------
AndersAtEndian
[http://www.peej.co.uk/tonic/](http://www.peej.co.uk/tonic/)

------
ramenable
Frapi PHP - [http://getfrapi.com/](http://getfrapi.com/)

------
collyw
Django + Tastypie (though it was an addition to the Django app, rather than
pure REST).

------
Asparagirl
Have used in the past: Slim PHP framework

Will use in the near future: Flask and/or Node.js

------
vsergiu
wow surprized that people do not say node.js :) i use express for a REST API

------
seymores
The latest Grails 2.3 is very capable REST Api stack.

------
veesahni
Padrino (it's like sinatra++)

------
jtn_001
ASP.NET Web API with Azure stack

------
hhandoko
ServiceStack for .Net projects.

------
balac
express

------
johns
Flask + flask_restful

------
bsaul
Flask + postgres

~~~
collyw
Out of interest, I hear a lot of people saying Flask is good for REST API's.

You don't use any additional framework? Does this mean you manually have to
code POST requests to accept data / save them to the database? Some kind of
REST framework would seem like a far easier option. (I use Django / Tasypie -
you configure the resource, and it automatically knows how to save a valid
POST to the database).

~~~
bsaul
Yeap, i don't know if flask has some lib to magically expose ORM objects via
CRUD services, but i generally don't like those ( orm is already the limit to
my tolerance for auto generated code). But it's not a big deal. With some base
class and python getattr / setattr, you can factor out much of the code.

In general, the whole point of using microframework like flask is to keep a
tight control of your code base. You may think that some low level libs would
be too hard to code, and you would be right, but most of time you can avoid
the difficulties by coding only for your specific case.

------
bfrog
straight go is pretty awesome

------
gesman
.NET

------
gionn
java + spring mvc

------
thenerdfiles
[http://django-rest-framework.org/](http://django-rest-framework.org/)

